# Correcting concrete porch slope



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The "best" way to fix it is to break it out and pour it with the proper slope.
Based on the L shaped crack I see in the first picture I would guess there is another smaller slab underneath this one.


----------



## ffltstn (Aug 17, 2013)

It's a monolithic slab all one piece. Other than the cracks.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you don't want to bust it out, you'll need to pave over it. Concrete will require 4" thickness. Do you have any doorways that will need to open onto the porch? If not, maybe you can lay down a skim coat of grout, graded to drain away from the house, then apply some tile on top.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*we often acceptably repair these by using polymer-modified cement overlays & have done so for the past 20yrs,,, even apron/vest stores now sell decent products for this work,,, prep is key
1 caution - cracks will reflect thru overlays*


----------



## ffltstn (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes I know they sell options. your saying a vinyl concrete patch?
I wasn't sure if that or a self leveling would be easier. Or try and set up some rails to screed a layer of Resurfacer to make the pitch right.
I think pressure washing, and a coat of bonding agent would make it stick.
I would also break up any loose areas first.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What's behind the stucco, I would be afraid of causing other issues.


----------



## ffltstn (Aug 17, 2013)

Around the squares below the columns is wood and lath. but thats near the edge that is the low side. Behind the stucco on the walls are solid concrete and lath. If I can feather it out I only need to come up a 1/2" or so to get a slope.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think the problem is movement, if it moves a little with seasons you would not see it but it would break an overlay. I just hate doing things twice.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*all concrete moves - its basic hy skoul fizix,,, as liquids expand when frozen, so do solids when exposed to heat,,, the reverse is also true,,, my advice stands - we repair these often*


----------

